# iguana?



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

what are the reqirements for them?
are they real fast when your handleing them?
crickets or greens? or both?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd also like to know, looking into getting one myself


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I have hundred of wild ones by me i caught one this last week end, i know they like collard greens, and alot of other fruits, but i dont know exactly whats needed or them to have a healthy balanced diet. And u need to handle them as much as possible or they will turn to crazy ass holes!!! so far mines cool. hes really fast but once im holding him he calms down and falls asleep.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Juveniles tend to be, and benefit from being insect eaters. Calcium is important especially in the early stages. As they grow, vegetable matter is preffered. I've seen juvi's and subadults that actually take pinkie mice. Roll with it, and offer him a variety of things and see what he likes.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

substrate?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

IMO they get too BIG

just get ackies


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yea they get big but if you take good care of them and handle them alot, they will be like dogs. My cousin had 2 they were about 3 or 4 feet and they were awsome, at night they would both sleep on his head board! it was so cool, they were not aggressive at all.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heres what i know bout em


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah you need to handle them quite a bit. or just give them attention. cuz if they go crazy they can claw and tail whip.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> heres what i know bout em
> [snapback]1173215[/snapback]​


Lots of good info in that post and links.


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

FRICK do not get one unless you are planning on building you own cage or using a whole seperate room for it cause they grow to about 6-7 feet long, ive owned ig's for a very long time, they are NOT a beginner pet. unless you know EXACTLY what your doing i do NOT reccomed it, VERY had to care for pm me if you DO decide to get one ill help you as much as i can


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

HellSpawn said:


> FRICK do not get one unless you are planning on building you own cage or using a whole seperate room for it cause they grow to about 6-7 feet long, ive owned ig's for a very long time, they are NOT a beginner pet. unless you know EXACTLY what your doing i do NOT reccomed it, VERY had to care for pm me if you DO decide to get one ill help you as much as i can
> [snapback]1186679[/snapback]​


How fast do they grow?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Iguanas especially males get very large and require a custom built enclosure.
They eat primarily greens, romain, collared greens, dandilion greens, and various veggies. some fruits should also be givin but mostly greens and vegies, no iceburg.You should add some comercial diet also. Even though they will eat animal protien they should not be givin any at all (never). They need a tall enclosure. Their claws get extreeeemly sharp and need trimmed often. They also need uvb lighting, tube lights are not good to use because they need to be a few inches from the iguana to do any good, I would recomend mecury vapor. Female do get as large as males but they can eventually become egg impacted and die if they are not breeding, they are generally tamer than males. Males get very large and tend to be not as tame, the biggest problem with males is that they can be very tame all of their life and during breeding season the can without warning attack you and do major damage. If your looking for a large lizard that is easy too keep than you will realize an iquana is not a good choice but they can be very rewarding for those dedicated to their care. I would do as much searching on the net and get books on them before you make a definate decision on getting them, it will payoff in the longrun.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

I have 6 right now, here some pics.
I will send you the pm with the info that you asked me,sorry about the late......
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=83114


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

> Iguanas especially males get very large and require a custom built enclosure.
> They eat primarily greens, romain, collared greens, dandilion greens, and various veggies. some fruits should also be givin but mostly greens and vegies, no iceburg.You should add some comercial diet also. Even though they will eat animal protien they should not be givin any at all (never). They need a tall enclosure. Their claws get extreeeemly sharp and need trimmed often. They also need uvb lighting, tube lights are not good to use because they need to be a few inches from the iguana to do any good, I would recomend mecury vapor. Female do get as large as males but they can eventually become egg impacted and die if they are not breeding, they are generally tamer than males. Males get very large and tend to be not as tame, the biggest problem with males is that they can be very tame all of their life and during breeding season the can without warning attack you and do major damage. If your looking for a large lizard that is easy too keep than you will realize an iquana is not a good choice but they can be very rewarding for those dedicated to their care. I would do as much searching on the net and get books on them before you make a definate decision on getting them, it will payoff in the longrun.


very true all of it except the vapor drops, they do absolutly nothing, though some say they do. a tube light is actually best, works at up to 18 inches away, coil lights are alright but are not best suited for iguanas because of the iguanas size, the coil light will not be able to reach even half the iguana lol, anyway in response to the other question, an iguana will grown to be about 6-7 feet between 5-7 years


----------

